# SNES Game Maker



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 9, 2011)

EDIT:
New topic: http://gbatemp.net/topic/313080-snes-game-maker-version-03/


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 9, 2011)

Honestly, YES. I would LOVE to see more SNES homebrew love; if you're serious with this, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The SNES is one of my favorite systems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(inb4AnotherWorld posts "HELL YES")


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 9, 2011)

This would be awesome. I'd love to see what people are able to do given the correct tools.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 9, 2011)

Go for it.

Just make sure it has Mode 7 functionality or a lot of people will be upset.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(us nostalgic fogeys will be anyway)


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow thanks for such quick and positive feedback!


I think I will go for it!

But it might be a while before I have anything to show.


As for mode7 I never really liked it. I may add it in but I won't promise anything this early in the development because I haven't even started yet!


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 9, 2011)

YoshiInAVoid said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for such quick and positive feedback!
> 
> 
> I think I will go for it!
> ...



That's alright. Just keep us updated here, and Maybe give us a screenie every now and then if you can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really looking forward to this, and I know MANY other people here would too (even though they have not posted).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2011)

I know the snes is roughly in line with the GBA in many regards so that gives some hope but I have reservations about the viability of any high level languages unless you head either down the ZZT/basic esque path or kick it to scripting level.

Still pull it off and first round is on me.


----------



## signz (Jul 9, 2011)

Now that would be awesome! I'd love to see SNES homebrew games.

You sir, had a really good idea!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 9, 2011)

Win.  The Snes is my second all time favorite console, I hope they go through with it.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 10, 2011)

I am fine with the program side of things, but getting it to compile is a little difficult, the only SNES compiler I could find that didn't have a dead link and that was in C was "snesc". All the others are in ASM... Eeeewww.

The problem with snesc though is that it has virtually no functions at all other than to load a sprite and background, but it doesn't include the graphic converter so I can only load the example ones.

I would be better off just using the compiler and making my own libary but that would take a bit longer.

Oh well I'll try and work on the program now and add in compiling a bit later.

I'll post a screenshot soon once I have moved the layout of the treeview and log around a bit, because at the moment they are a bit messally (I hope that's a work) placed.



EDIT:

"I hope they go through with it."
There is no "they", just me.


----------



## coczero (Jul 10, 2011)

just take your time


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks! I won't disapoint you all!


----------



## MaximusDecemus (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea. I loved the snes too! This could lead to some interesting games and ideas. Good thinking yoshiinavoid! Please keep us informed about your progress. Thanks.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think visual basic is going to help you much for a SNES game maker. Your options are very limited for SNES coding, either ASM, which is an absolute pain to learn on the SNES (everyone recommends learning on x86 first _then_ learning SNES ASM) or C, however, it is a real pain to get SNES C to compile under windows, linux is easier to set up, but for a lot of people, that means using a virtual pc emulator.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, I have done alot since I started.

The program has a nice interface which can save and load .sgm files. There is a treeview displaying: "Codes" (Rooms + Scripts), "Graphics" (Sprites + Backgrounds), and "Sounds" (Music + Effects), you can move resources up and down and add new ones and delete them. If you double click one it will load the resource editor, so if you click on a Room it will load the Room editor, and if you click a background it loads the background editor and so on. I have spent alot of time testing the program and all bugs that I found I have fixed, so it is really stable. There is also a log saying what the program is doing rather than not telling you or having loads of anoying Message box's popping up. You can actually compile your project however it is quite limited at the moment since all it can't yet convert graphics so no backgrounds or sprites yet. After it has compiled it logs if it was a success, or if it wasn't. If it successfully compiled then it runs your project through the included emulator.

There are several reasons why I want to wait before realising this:

-I don't know if the emulator is copywrited so I can't include it,
-The program is still very limited and I don't want people to download it and then say it sucks because it can't do much,
-I haven't made an installer for it yet.

But as soon as I have sorted these problems all out I will release version 0.0!


EDIT:

Sorry for not answering you. It _will_ infact be coded in ASM however the user doesn't need to know how to use ASM since it will all be simply: Click "Add Room" rather than typing in the Room into the code and everything. Although I have had very little experience with ASM I _can_ add rooms in the code and add text and such so I can do the basics, but as I write the rest of the program I will become more farmiliar to ASM and natually I will have learned how to do certain things that I could not do before.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh no double post!

Anyway, I've got enough done that I can finally show something to you... Not just a screenshot, a whole video!


I am uploading a video taken with hypercam of me making a "Hello world" for the SNES though SNES Game Maker, but it is taking for ever to upload! So I will edit this post when the video is up.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't wait to see this in action. Have you given any though to sound?


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t91eUU6YHg

Tada!

Basically you have Rooms which each perform certain code, this code is set in a script; so each room has a list of scripts that it will perform. That will help you understand the vid because it's kinda confusing!

Also, you have an SNES Flashcard, PM me!


Oh and as for sound, you can see in the video that it has the section "Sounds" which contains "Music" and "Effects", so yes, I will add in sound support.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 13, 2011)

So something like this -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7GlgY99abA -- should be possible to make using your creator?

I gave up trying to learn ASM on the SNES, I managed to place a handful of tiles on the screen but it started getting complicated after that. I did the above in C, but as far as I could tell, there is no example anywhere for adding audio in C and not much for ASM either.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes. Make one!

And if possible, could you make a linux version?


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah it should in therory be possible to make something like that. I reccommend that you download DS Game Maker and have a fiddle with it since SNES Game Maker is highly based upon it.

Yeah, ASM is comfusing... But I hope to add things in on there own so it will be simpler, and then I can load the code through my program and it will become alot clearer and simpler when lots of stuff is there because each chunk of code is stored in a script, so you make the script "Player_Animation" and add it to your room it does not clutter up the Room specific code such as the backgrounds and enimies to load onto the screen.

As for the audio, I have contact with neviksti who is the creator of SNES Starter kit which I use to compile the games. When I add in audio, if I have problems working it out, I can just ask him to make an example


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok I will be able to release a very early demo soon. But first I am working on the website. If anyone wants to help me than please do!


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 19, 2011)

YoshiInAVoid said:
			
		

> Ok I will be able to release a very early demo soon. But first I am working on the website. If anyone wants to help me than please do!



What sort of help are you wanting? Web design isn't my thing, but I would like to help somehow.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 19, 2011)

I have already set up the domain using a free server.

I am not quite sure yet. The main thing at the moment is setting up the theme of the website so as to make the forum fit in. Much like at GBATemp how the forum looks the same as the main site.

You could be a mod at the forum if you wanted?

Once again thanks for taking so much interest in this project it really makes me feel like my work is not being wasted.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jul 19, 2011)

DO IT NAO. This is a fantastic idea and I would most certainly download/buy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I'd also be willing to help with the website if it is something that I can do.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha, sorry but you can't buy SNES Game Maker since I cannot sell it. It includes snes9x which states that if it is included in any other program, then it cannot be sold. So unless someone makes a free open source SNES emulator then I have to stick with this rule enless I want to go to jail. But you can make a donation, if I can work out how to add it into my site...

There is a little glitch with compiling meaning that it sometimes generates the wrong code which results in an error. Once I have fixed this then I will post a demo on my site, and then post the link.

Oh and I saw your site! It looks great! So if you are willing to help then I can find something for you to do on the site.


Thanks once again everyone!


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok I have finished messing with phpbb and have uploaded it all to:

http://www.snesgamemaker.co.cc/

Check it out!


BTW If anyone joins the forum I can make them a mod


----------



## OmegaVesko (Jul 20, 2011)

YoshiInAVoid said:
			
		

> Ok I have finished messing with phpbb and have uploaded it all to:
> 
> http://www.snesgamemaker.co.cc/
> 
> ...



Registered, can't wait for the demo. Also I'm quite fluent in PHPBB, so I can help you with setting up the forum if you'd like.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks! It won't be long now until the demo... By the way have you seen the youtube vid?

At the moment I am still fixing the code generating error and making some more examples, such as using the controller.

I would make you a mod but I can't find the right button for it.


----------



## OmegaVesko (Jul 20, 2011)

YoshiInAVoid said:
			
		

> Thanks! It won't be long now until the demo... By the way have you seen the youtube vid?
> 
> At the moment I am still fixing the code generating error and making some more examples, such as using the controller.
> 
> I would make you a mod but I can't find the right button for it.



http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.p...650075#p9932635


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 21, 2011)

You asked for an emulator
http://byuu.org/bsnes/ seems to largely be LGPL or public domain but it does not seem to have a definite licensing. 

Also
http://www.romhacking.net/utils/794/

I am curious about this. I occasionally look at the SNES hardware docs but well there is quirky and then there is SNES hardware design.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jul 21, 2011)

Yay! I registered! Can't wait for the first release!

Also GBC Maker pL0x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Kidding. I'm learning how to program for that on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Markster (Jul 21, 2011)

I cant wait for this program to come out, it will be much easier than using crappy ASM.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 21, 2011)

Well you might need to know _some_ ASM in order to use _all_ of the features that the SNES can handle; however I hate ASM and intend on using SNES Game Maker for myself as well, so I'll get the compiler to worry about _most_ of the ASM code.

I cannot guarentee that SNES Game Maker will be _100%_ ASM free however I will remove as many ASM references as I can.


----------



## Markster (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's my idea, why don't you make a coding language of your own that turns easy actions into ASM when compiled, but easy to make, for an example...

Display_Text("Hello World.") = Hard ASM Code to make it print the text "Hello World.".

And why not have instant drag & drop actions that compiles hard ASM code, kinda like Game Maker, but Game Maker doesn't use ASM code.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha, not a very helpful idea since that is what I was planning anyway.

As for text, it's as easy as:

PrintString "Hello world!"

And yes I am _planning_ a kind of action system like Game Maker and DS Game Maker use however I have not got round to it yet.




I have a question for you all! As you saw in my video, at the moment the script editor is just a textbox, I am going to make it into an action system however that will take some time. So my question is:

Should I post a demo tommarrow without the action system? Or should I wait until I have it done first?


If I where to post a demo now, all it would have is two examples that I have already made, "Hello_World" and "Controller_Input", the first just prints the text "Hello world!" onto the screen, the second tells you when you press a button. You wouldn't be able to do much else.

So does anyone want to try it now?

Or are you all pacient people who like to wait so that they can get the real deal a little bit later?


----------



## Markster (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you should release it tomorrow, I want to see what you have done so far.

----------

You can release the better version afterwords.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, the beta release has been delayed due to personal reasons. However _will_ be tommarrow, no excuses from me!

In the mean time, I was able to run this on an XP machine, heres a screenie of what it looks like:


----------



## Markster (Jul 23, 2011)

I do got some questions about the program.

1. If it will be able to import music/effects to this beta version, what formats will it support?
2. If it will be able to import sprites/backgrounds to this beta version, what formats will it support?
3. Whats the maximum ROM file storage to compile to? (I know original SNES games support up to 32MBits)
4. Will it work for Windows 7 Home 64-Bit?


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 23, 2011)

Currently graphics and sound are not supported.

I am not too sure, I guess png, gif and bmp? I depends on what the "SNES Starter-kit" supports. As for music the only thing I can think of it mp3.

It should be able to work on any edition of Windows.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 23, 2011)

I WANT!


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 23, 2011)

YoshiInAVoid said:
			
		

> Currently graphics and sound are not supported.
> 
> I am not too sure, I guess png, gif and bmp? I depends on what the "SNES Starter-kit" supports. As for music the only thing I can think of it mp3.
> 
> It should be able to work on any edition of Windows.



mp3? I don't remember any snes games doing much in the way of sampled music, would the sound chip be capable of decoding mp3? I would have thought a tracker based format such as mod, xm, or s3m would have been easier to convert.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 23, 2011)

You don't understand.

You load the mp3 through the program, when you compile it converts the mp3 so as it can be included in your project, much like how you load the sgm file and it compiles it into a fig or smc file.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just gonna say it once, Yoshi. You crossed the line between "concievable by a human mind" and "Barney Stinson" and you're slowly floating towards the heavens of awesome.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Just gonna say it once, Yoshi. You crossed the line between "concievable by a human mind" and "Barney Stinson" and you're slowly floating towards the heavens of awesome.


I have no idea what your talking about. But I'll take it as a complement so thanks,


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 23, 2011)

YoshiInAVoid said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[youtube]i-OGD2DgIHI[/youtube]

THAT awesome.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks!


Oh and a little tip for all of you with a GameCube but don't have an SNES Flahcard (Like me):

Getting an SNES Flashcard is hard, but getting a GameCube Flashcard (SD Media Launcher) is as easy as pie! And getting snes9x-gx (An SNES Emulator for GameCube) is even easier. *Hint hint*

It may not be playing SNES games on the real hardware, but it's certainly more realistic to have it on a TV with a controller than a monitor with a keyboard.


----------



## Markster (Jul 23, 2011)

I remember yesterday you said you would release a demo tomorrow, but the demo hasn't came yet, whats the delay.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yoshi, have you tried turning it on on a Wii (GC Homebrew Launcher or a native SNES emulator)? Should be compatible, you use the same controller plus the Wii is more "accessible".


----------



## MasterPenguin (Jul 23, 2011)

YoshiInAVoid said:
			
		

> It may not be playing SNES games on the real hardware, but it's certainly more realistic to have it on a TV with a controller than a monitor with a keyboard.



Even better. I bought one of these a few years back (from this shop), there is nothing better.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 23, 2011)

MasterPenguin said:
			
		

> YoshiInAVoid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I USB'd one of my SNES joypads, works great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, playing on real hard ware is far better, for a start, you don't need to stretch the screen oddly or add any gfx filtering, you get that full screen tv effect on your full screen tv every time. Compatibility is higher also


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a playstation USB controller but it's not quite the same.

Anyway, sorry for keeping you all waiting. Here is a very early demo:
http://www.snesgamemaker.co.cc/download.php

*I only reccommend it if you want to see the progress. If you want to make a game with it, then wait for a later release.*

The reason it's not on the menu bar is because it's too early to call a propper download yet.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Jul 23, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> MasterPenguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted playing on real hardware is better, using an emulator would be far easier to test your game. Instead of loading it onto your cartridge or memory card, simply compiling and running it just seems so much easier. Not to highjack your thread or anything, I am curious though, what's so different about using the USB controller for you, Yoshi?


----------



## Ben_j (Jul 23, 2011)

I never looked at how to make SNES games. Is it regular C or ASM ?


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 23, 2011)

Ben_j said:
			
		

> I never looked at how to make SNES games. Is it regular C or ASM ?


ASM. If you read any of the posts here then you would have known.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jul 24, 2011)

Greetings! I've downloaded the file, and it was quite delightful to see it work quite quickly, with a very nice GUI to boot. I have a few remarks and ideas of my own, however...
--5 of the files included are infected, among them being snes9x and zip. They are infected with "W32/Ramnit.C" which was picked up by Avira, and consequentially repaired without any further harm. I recommend downloading an antivirus and scanning your computer...
--I got an error the first time I tried to open an example. 



Spoiler



See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.IOException: The directory is not empty.

at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
at System.IO.Directory.DeleteHelper(String fullPath, String userPath, Boolean recursive)
at System.IO.Directory.Delete(String fullPath, String userPath, Boolean recursive)
at SNES_Game_Maker.MainForm.OpenFileDialog_FileOk(Object sender, CancelEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.FileDialog.OnFileOk(CancelEventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.FileDialog.HandleVistaFileOk(IFileDialog dialog)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4961 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
SNES Game Maker
Assembly Version: 1.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Micah/Downloads/SNESGM_Version_0.1/SNESGameMaker/SNES%20Game%20Maker.exe
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualBasic
Assembly Version: 8.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 8.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualBasic/8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4957 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4961 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Remoting
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Remoting/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:





When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


--The GUI trees are nice, but I think it would be better if the windows you invoked were self contained, or opened into the main frame. 

Anyways, it seems to work great for a first release, and I'm awaiting more features and such to be added!


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry about the virus, my PC is very old now and cannot run any anti-virus software. I have removed the file from the site. Once again, sorry, I had no idea.


And the problem is because of the file name:
C:/Users/Micah/Downloads/SNESGM_Version_0.1/SNESGameMaker/SNES%20Game%20Maker.exe

You should not edit any of the file names! Change it back to "SNES Game Maker.exe" get rid of al the "%" things that you see if you see any other files like this, change them as well.


As I said, I have removed the file. Hopefully next time I will be able to scan the files first. And as a bonus and a sorry, I am now working on an autoinstaller so that it wont change any of the file names.



Sorry for the virus, I am glad you could remove it ok. I promise it wont happen again!





EDIT:

I own 2 PC's, one with a horrible virus, and one which has virus protection and is completely clean.

I accidently uploaded a demo with my infected PC however if you read the rest of the GBATemp post you will know that I removed it immediatly after I found out.

Ever since then I always upload the next version with my clean PC, and of course scan all the files first.

I am glad that you brought this up so there is no confusion.

*Apart from the very first demo (an accident) which has been removed and was only downloaded 4 times anyway... Every single file is safe.*


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 24, 2011)

Could just as well been a false positive, but yeah, scan your PC Yosh.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am always a bit wary of the ramnit stuff, it seems tied to the false AV stuff and I have seen it wind itself around systems making it very hard to remove (one I saw went so far as to infect help files and other HTML files (all offline stuff) and others have done equally nasty things).

Still if you can not do AV checks http://www.virustotal.com/ can.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a rootkit on my XP computer so the link you sent me just takes me to the "Firefox cannot establish a connection at..." page, as it does with all other virus protection sites, as well as the microsoft site, and I cannot use google or any other search engine since it just redirects me to "licosearch" which has practically no links for anything that I search.



EDIT:


I own 2 PC's, one with a horrible virus, and one which has virus protection and is completely clean.

I accidently uploaded a demo with my infected PC however if you read the rest of the GBATemp post you will know that I removed it immediatly after I found out.

Ever since then I always upload the next version with my clean PC, and of course scan all the files first.

I am glad that you brought this up so there is no confusion.

*Apart from the very first demo (an accident) which has been removed and was only downloaded 4 times anyway... Every single file is safe.*


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 24, 2011)

YoshiInAVoid said:
			
		

> I have a rootkit on my XP computer so the link you sent me just takes me to the "Firefox cannot establish a connection at..." page, as it does with all other virus protection sites, as well as the microsoft site, and I cannot use google or any other search engine since it just redirects me to "licosearch" which has practically no links for anything that I search.



...

I'm sorry to say that, Yoshi, but... You either need a LiveUSB/CD or... Nuke the bastards. Nuke'em and never be bothered by them again.

C:\ format c:

Are you sure? [Y]es, [N]o, [A]h, what the hell >>; ?

A

*Boom*


----------



## Markster (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry about your rootkit YoshiInAVoid.

----------

You know i had an awful virus on one of my computer last year, i had a rogue anti virus, but my little brother got rid of most of it, and i finished it off by System Recovery to Factory Settings.

----------

I have SNES Game Maker demo on my computer, do i got the rootkit!!!


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 24, 2011)

Hopefully you do not have it Mark. Please check by going on www.google.com and clicking a link. If it works as normal then you don't have it, but if it takes you to a site called licosearch then sorry but you do!

Once again sorry to everyone who downloaded the demo, I feel so stupid, how did I not remember? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EDIT:


I own 2 PC's, one with a horrible virus, and one which has virus protection and is completely clean.

I accidently uploaded a demo with my infected PC however if you read the rest of the GBATemp post you will know that I removed it immediatly after I found out.

Ever since then I always upload the next version with my clean PC, and of course scan all the files first.

I am glad that you brought this up so there is no confusion.

*Apart from the very first demo (an accident) which has been removed and was only downloaded 4 times anyway... Every single file is safe.*


----------



## Markster (Jul 25, 2011)

Well it doesn't do that for me, i am pretty sure i don't have this rootkit virus.

----------
Steven.  Markster's Brother Says:

Yes. If you have not already removed it. Here's a little help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti...&tag=button
Malware Bytes. It may help.

Try these scanners too. If malware bytes did not fix it.

http://www.surfright.nl/en/hitmanpro
Hitman pro. Good with rootkits. I think it is....

http://www.superantispyware.com/onlinescan.html
An alternate to malware bytes. It sounds fake. But watch videos and you will know.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/anti-virus/combofix
Combofix. Just try it.

And those are some scanner's you can try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and use safe mode with networking to download and scan with these.

Reboot your computer. At the first screen keep pressing F8 and wait then press safe mode with networking.

Hope i helped.

Steven.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

I never thought of this before. Good job there!

SNES is just so old that I never thought of it. I am ashamed of myself.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 25, 2011)

MasterPenguin said:
			
		

> Granted playing on real hardware is better, using an emulator would be far easier to test your game. Instead of loading it onto your cartridge or memory card, simply compiling and running it just seems so much easier. Not to highjack your thread or anything, I am curious though, what's so different about using the USB controller for you, Yoshi?



Someone making a SNES game maker would very likely need to check that the output game works on real hardware. It would be a shame is you spent hours creating a nice SNES game that doesn't actually run on a SNES.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha, I already thought of that!

Even though the _ROM's_ that are generated through SNES Game Maker currently don't have a header, it still works perfectly just like it does on the emulator:




Thanks for testing and sending me that picture Jockel!

Oh and you will love the new functions that I have added in:

SwitchToRoom [Room name]
Example:
SwitchToRoom Menu

And:

SwitchToRoom_If [Variable or number] [On condition that] [Variable or number] [Room name]
Example:
SwitchToRoom_If Health = #0 GameOver

I have built a new example called "Switching_Rooms"

Oh and thanks for all the virus help but I don't need any more links as it's just spamming the topic now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT:


I own 2 PC's, one with a horrible virus, and one which has virus protection and is completely clean.

I accidently uploaded a demo with my infected PC however if you read the rest of the GBATemp post you will know that I removed it immediatly after I found out.

Ever since then I always upload the next version with my clean PC, and of course scan all the files first.

I am glad that you brought this up so there is no confusion.

*Apart from the very first demo (an accident) which has been removed and was only downloaded 4 times anyway... Every single file is safe.*


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

If you want me to, I could make a programming language for this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyways, I like the idea!


----------



## Ben_j (Jul 25, 2011)

YoshiInAVoid said:
			
		

> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just read the first post


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 25, 2011)

Ben_j said:
			
		

> YoshiInAVoid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is possible in C, but there is little info on how to set up the tools and nothing at all about using sound.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 25, 2011)

There is snesc lordtech, but it just mimics c, and is completely writen in asm anyway if you look at the libary at all.


Although there will be a small SNES Game Maker libary to run along side it which defines a few things just to make it a _bit_ more realistic, most of the processing will happen in the application it's self. For an example, look at how the SwitchToRoom function works:

After compiling it generates the source code for all of the rooms and scripts and everything, and at the end there is this little line:

```
FinalCode = FinalCode.Replace("SwitchToRoom ", "jmp ")
```

So when the source code is fully compiled all of the SwitchToRoom's that are typed will turn into jmp's.


However somtimes it's not quite that simple, for instance, the "SwitchToRoom_If" function is over 20 lines long!

So thanks for the offer RoyalCardMan but I'll have to pass because it doesn't really use a libary, just an inbuilt converter before it is compiled.

Oh and spinal_cord, are you obsessed with sound?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I was able to convert 50 lines of code into one line of code(that is true).

But anyways, I might as well work on my software. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, seeing that the SNES is fabled for its superior sound chips during its life cycle, I can understand where Spinal's comming from.

Also, are you *the* Spinal who made Spinal Media Player? PM me if so, I wanted to ask you something, but that'd be off-topic.


----------



## Markster (Jul 25, 2011)

You have a NTSC SNES YoshiInAVoid, i thought you had PAL since you live in Europe.

----------

Cool that you got your game on the real SNES.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 26, 2011)

YoshiInAVoid said:
			
		

> Oh and spinal_cord, are you obsessed with sound?



I just think that making a game without sound detracts from the gaming experience. At the very least, simple sfx would be needed for timing purposes during gameplay.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 26, 2011)

Markster that picture is from Jockel. I sent him a Rom to test it and it works!

Oh and spinal_cord that's perfectly understandable. When I was younger I had a TV in my room and I would turn off the lights, and turn down the TV volume so my mum thought I was asleep, and then play a couple of games, but it wasn't quite the same. Good times though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am currently working on the function system, and when it is finished I can release a _real_ demo. One without a virus, and installs itself correctly.


Thanks for all the comments!

EDIT: New screenshot!


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 27, 2011)

Mamma mia! Ho un numero di due post!

Ciao! I have news for all of you!

I now have a _real_ download! It features many updates from the previews which is highly primitive in comparison. You will notice for a start that it good enough to get a link in the main menu bar! Then you realize that it's in an exe rather than zip, that's the auto-installer taking action! The actual program has an insert function system which you can access in the script editor, which is still being worked on a little bit however does the job all the same. It also comes with three, count 'em three examples; even more to come in the future though! I have also fixed many bugs however it will still crash sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And best of all...

No virus's this time! It has had a full scan on the installer as well as the extracted files and has found no threats at all!


Download it from: http://www.snesgamemaker.co.cc/


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 30, 2011)

*Bump* 47 downloads and not a single comment or suggestion?

Anyway, at the moment I am trying to work out how to get SNES Game Maker to convert sprites into a format that can be used by the SNES, this is half done, soon I will create load pallete and create sprite functions to go with it.


----------



## SimianSegue (Jul 30, 2011)

2 things:
First of all, hey Markster! I didn't know you were here. It's me, the same SimianSegue from DKC Atlas. Nice to have you here!
Second of all, this is very, very interesting to me. I would download it now except for the fact that my computer is acting up a little. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok. Thanks for commenting!


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Aug 2, 2011)

Guys I really hate having to double post but none of you are commenting anymore.

Anyway there is a new demo, Version 0.2, download it from the main site as always:

http://www.snesgamemaker.co.cc/

It has alot of new features and bug fixes and is overall much better.


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 5, 2011)

I just tried the input test on my neo-myth cart and i only get a black screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[edit]Had to manually set it to LROM as it was detecting as HROM instead.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Aug 5, 2011)

The problem is with Neviksti's SNES Starterkit. It doesn't add a Header to the ROM so some emulators or flashcards have problems with the ROMs that it generates.

But I'm glad that you managed to fix it.


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 5, 2011)

No header at all?

How does it set all of the info then? like roms size, memory banks etc.

I don't know if it helps, but when I started 'Joe' I discovered that setting .ROMBANKS ro 16 instead of 8 in hrd.asm was enough to get it to detect as LROM. Perhaps your setup has something similar?


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Aug 5, 2011)

I think I've found the section your talking about, in "Temp.inc"

Try this new ROM and see if it automatically detects it as LowROM:
http://www.snesgamemaker.co.cc/data/Hello_World_LROM.fig

BTW Thanks for pointing this out.

EDIT:

Neviksti mentioned somewhere that it only has half a header or something, so the correct file extension is .fig rather than .smc however if you rename the file to .smc it still works.


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 5, 2011)

YoshiInAVoid said:
			
		

> I think I've found the section your talking about, in "Temp.inc"
> 
> Try this new ROM and see if it automatically detects it as LowROM:
> http://www.snesgamemaker.co.cc/data/Hello_World_LROM.fig
> ...



Yup, it detects and runs just fine


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Aug 6, 2011)

The only difference at first sight is the file is twice as large because of the twice as many ".ROMBANKS" But I'll leave it like that for the extra compactablilty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it will be fixed for Version 0.3.


----------



## 727 (Sep 10, 2011)

I definitely think you should  but it would be better suited to be a sequel of something that people already like so it has continuity.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Sep 10, 2011)

What? I don't understand.


----------



## 727 (Sep 16, 2011)

I mean if you're gonna make a snes game, make a snes sequel.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Oct 29, 2011)

We have moved to:

www.snesgamemaker.gamehacking.org

And Version 0.3 will be out soon which will feature background support!


----------



## theloon (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry to necro post but what happened to snesgamemaker.gamehacking.org?  Seems the web host got hacked then the SNESGM site never came back up.  I heard they were planning on changing hosts but who knows how to confirm that.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't use SNES Game Maker; it's aweful. I started it last year knowing nothing at all about SNES programming and it depended almost 100% on Neviksti's libaries. Sometime this year I decided to stop making it, and gave the source to someone else who knew even less about SNES programming than me. The site got a virus so we took down all of the files and waited for Google to reindex the site and realize that there was no longer a virus there so we could reinstall the forum. The forum installation got corrupted and I have never got around to fixing it. The current maintainer has said that he is working on building a new site but I think he's given up on SNES Game Maker too.

SNES Game Maker can only loaded backgrounds and text; that's all it supports, and it doesn't even support both text and a background being loaded at once!

SNES Game Maker is dead.


----------



## Another World (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks for taking the time to follow and respond to a thread you last posted in a year ago. instead of many guests wondering what became of the project, you answered the important questions and explained why.

cheers,
-another world


----------



## theloon (Oct 17, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> Don't use SNES Game Maker; it's aweful. I started it last year knowing nothing at all about SNES programming and it depended almost 100% on Neviksti's libaries. Sometime this year I decided to stop making it, and gave the source to someone else who knew even less about SNES programming than me. The site got a virus so we took down all of the files and waited for Google to reindex the site and realize that there was no longer a virus there so we could reinstall the forum. The forum installation got corrupted and I have never got around to fixing it. The current maintainer has said that he is working on building a new site but I think he's given up on SNES Game Maker too.
> 
> SNES Game Maker can only loaded backgrounds and text; that's all it supports, and it doesn't even support both text and a background being loaded at once!
> 
> SNES Game Maker is dead.


Actually, with all due respect, you already explained that you are not the current maintainer of the project.  Only the person that is currently working on it can state when the project is dead.  In the past you've conceded that this project no longer holds any value to you.  Saying "this project is dead" from a burnt-out former project lead doesn't really tell the whole story.The new maintainer is currently transitioning the old SNES Game Maker from asssembly to C.  This is not a simple process.  It could be awhile before another beta test version shows up.  Until we hear from the new maintainer I'd consider "dead" an opinion rather than fact.

As an aside, I'd probably hear about its total demise first since I volunteered to be a software tester.  Again, no disrespect intended.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Nov 19, 2012)

theloon said:


> Actually, with all due respect, you already explained that you are not the current maintainer of the project.  Only the person that is currently working on it can state when the project is dead.  In the past you've conceded that this project no longer holds any value to you.  Saying "this project is dead" from a burnt-out former project lead doesn't really tell the whole story.The new maintainer is currently transitioning the old SNES Game Maker from asssembly to C.  This is not a simple process.  It could be awhile before another beta test version shows up.  Until we hear from the new maintainer I'd consider "dead" an opinion rather than fact.
> 
> As an aside, I'd probably hear about its total demise first since I volunteered to be a software tester.  Again, no disrespect intended.


I asked the other guy and he replied with this:



> I have pretty much given up on it.  Switching everything over to C was too much work, and I'm pretty lazy.  I have been mostly programming javascript games lately, but I still keep up with DS homebrew dev.


 
Are you happy that we can confirm the death of it now?


----------



## theloon (Dec 28, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> I asked the other guy and he replied with this:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you happy that we can confirm the death of it now?


 
Not quite.  Dean messaged me that the SNES Game Maker forums have reopened.
http://www.snesgamemaker.gamehacking.org/


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, I reopened them because he changed his mind and told me he wanted to try once more.

I still don't expect much to come from SNESGM any time soon though.


----------

